# Boomer



## blblackburn (Jan 22, 2018)

I got my boy Boomer from a rescue about a month and a half ago and I can't tell what he's mixed with, I'm thinking he might have some mastiff in him or something. Anyone out there able to tell?? The rescue said they think he's 3 years old. He weighs 70


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Is he a lean 70? If so Maybe he's just a bully, with big pits and other stuff back in his lines if a straight mastiff cross was anywhere near the parents he would probably be a lot bigger 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Dynamic Duo is going to love your boy, I just know it! 
He looks like a typical bull breed mutt... very cute face.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Indie knows me so well. I’m a sucker for the reds! Your Boomer is a very handsome boy for sure. He almost looks like a red version of my Diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum blblackburn! Way to go on the rescue and fantastic first post. We all love pictures here. Great looking dog you have there, love the expression on his face in that first pic. Thanks for taking the time to share.

Joe


----------



## blblackburn (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah he is a pretty lean little guy. Thank you all for the replies!! Im new to this haha feel free to post pictures of your dogs too I’d love to see em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

First Pic reminds me of one of those bobble heads on a car dashboard haha big head on him makes my boy look like a greyhound

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------

